# August 17 is Black Cat Appreciation Day!



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Show your black beauties and write a little something about them:










This is Delta! She is almost 6 months old and lives with her sister/litter mate Decimal and our family. She has a lovely black coat with ghost tabby markings and a few white hairs on her neck. Delta likes eating, chasing the mouse toy and long naps on my lap. She is an indoor-only girl. This lovely feline was born in a high-kill shelter along with 5 litter mates...3 of them were also black beauties. We plan to appreciate Delta (and her sister) on Saturday...and every day. 

:blackcat:heart:blackcat


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

such a beauty! <3


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

my quiet lil man...a pure gentleman. Such a sweet boy!!!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

So cool happy black cat day everyone! 

:blackcat I'll be celebrating with Suzie sweetie face and her trio of friends


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, roams with and chases foxes and travels the woods of Minnesota in the below zero Winter!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Any other black kittens/cats out there?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ace is my foster and waiting for his forever home. He is very shy and needs a cat savvy person or a patient person to gain his trust. He loves other cats. He is very social and playful with them. He is part Maine ****. He is a giant cat. He is big love personified! 

Ace has been waiting for the perfect home for so long that Im willing to consider the perfect home outside our area even if I have to drive him! He deserves his own loving person and permanent indoor only home!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

My Princess, B.B. (Black Betty *yes, after the song)
I love pampering this kitty who is anything but a pamper kitty LOL
She reigns over the neighborhood. She IS Queen and will make short work of you if you don't realize that! 










surveying her domain


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll have to schedule a few extra photoshoots with the felines in the house, as I'm starting to recycle a few pics I've already posted.

Mother & Son: Newt and Newton










Newt is calm and regal. She acts like she's royalty and expects to be treated as such, but she isn't a drama queen. She's a sweet girl  Newton is a year old, and more excitable by about an order of magnitude. Just last night, he decided to vigorously play with the cap of a pen by batting it all around the house and chasing it around right when I had just gone to bed.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Ace is my foster and waiting for his forever home.


He is a gorgeous big kitty! I don't understand why he hasn't found a forever home yet. 



cat face said:


> My Princess, B.B.


B.B. is so majestic!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL!! now that is way cool! It suits her! <laughing> that is great, thanks, Jungli


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

every day is Diotima day but it's nice to have a special day:



















her favorite things are baby food, sleeping, and meowing for me to hold her no matter what I am doing. she's 16 so most of the time she gets her way.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tezster your regal momma kitty looks identical to a black cat my friend brought home from Dubai!

Jungli, Ace is the oldest fostered cat in our group! I don't get it either! People walk by him at adoption events and ignore him!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Is Newt the cat with the white on her neck? Delta has a bit of white fur in that same area.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> every day is Diotima day but it's nice to have a special day:
> 
> her favorite things are baby food, sleeping, and meowing for me to hold her no matter what I am doing. she's 16 so most of the time she gets her way.


Awww, she looks like she has an adorable little round face!! ..and those big dilated eyes! focused! She is lovely 

Mits & Tess, that is a REAL shame!! I'd scoop him up in NY minute!! Black kitties ARE my weakness! (next to little white ones with tabby splotches and pink noses and... ) LOL


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My Prince...


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Lotu said:


> Is Newt the cat with the white on her neck? Delta has a bit of white fur in that same area.


Yes, she's the one with the white patch just below her neck  

And as he gets older, Newton is also sprouting a few white hairs on his coat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. Jazz, Black with ghost tabby stripes in the right light. He adopted me...I couldn't say no!!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

What adorable black kitties  Let's see more!

That photo really captures Mr. Jazz's ghost tabby stripes! That is not always easy to photograph.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is Franky! My beautiful, big boy. He is the stray that showed up a year and a half ago. We thought he was dying, he looked so bad. Now he is getting fatter and his fur is thick and glossy. He has come a long way. He is even letting me pick him up! He isa very sweet boy that loves to be scratched behind the ears and under his chin. He is deaf, but that does not stop him in the least.

https://bay174.mail.live.com/m/mess...02-00237de460e6&attdepth=0&attindex=0&CP=1252


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This thread isgreat.each one so precious!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> My Prince...


Not quite the wiz with the computer you are lol I'll just have to :worship his royal cuteness!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo says, "Darling, _every_ day is black kitty day."













Her younger modeling days













Box kitty












Charlee's response to this special occasion


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Funny...Cleo sitting in a gourmet cat entrees box! Charlee's response is classic too.

So glad to see all the black cats/kittens appreciated today!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is Shadow for black cat appreciation. I know that she isn't all black  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

*Today!!!*

:heart. :blackcat


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

cat face said:


> Awww, she looks like she has an adorable little round face!! ..and those big dilated eyes! focused! She is lovely
> 
> Mits & Tess, that is a REAL shame!! I'd scoop him up in NY minute!! Black kitties ARE my weakness! (next to little white ones with tabby splotches and pink noses and... ) LOL


she has the cutest little "little" nose I've ever seen. it's so small. her anime eyes are because she's blind (it came on gradually and wasn't 100% until this last year) but everyone says how cute they are so I usually don't say anything lol. but I have to get her at the right angle because they look like glowing blue eyes if there's any reflection at all and the red eye corrector doesn't do anything for it. I've been trying to get pictures of her "sweet" face but it's harder to get her to stay still for pictures than it used to be.

I meant to tell you Mitts & Tess that i'd take Ace in a heartbeat too, but four cats is just too many.  and i'm not even sure I can get another male in here with the two males I have already. they don't fight much with each other but they do sometimes, and it's taken them three years to play together. but he's pretty, *someone* has to want him!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I love all these black cat pix!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

:blackcat. :heart


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

This is Karis. She passed away just over 2 years ago at the grand old age of 21. This pic was taken about 6 months before her passing.

She was awesome! And my first kitty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She looks very sweet! I know you have to miss her. Just from the picture you can tell she was a personality!

On a side note I went to lunch with one of my vet friends and a TNR friend today. We all toasted it being Black Cat Appreciation Day!


----------



## Kelly524 (Aug 9, 2013)

My boy Nash checking in for Black Cat Appreciation!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Black Cat Appreciation Day!
Everyone!
We got to get the word out...
How Awesome, Black Cats Are!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Great pictures everyone...thanks for helping to celebrate Black Cat Appreciation Day! I didn't think to give a toast in honor of black cats yesterday (like Mitts & Tess)...the kids would have had fun with that!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a bit late but here is my sweet boy Treize... he's the sweetest cat I've ever known.

Happy Black Cat day! :bday


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

I've shared all these before -- and I'm a day late and a dollar short -- but I still just have to share.

First up is Pi. Pi died in July, but she's left enormous paw prints on my family's hearts.



















Next up ... Strax and Rory. Strax isn't strictly black -- he has some silvery hairs scattered in his coat. But he's still a beauty.



















And finally, Blackie. Blackie was my family's cat when I was a little girl along with Pandora, who decided she liked me best. Blackie'd been rescued from a horrible situation, but he was a good cat nonetheless and had lots of love to spare. These two kitties started my lifelong love of cats.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Lotu said:


> Funny...Cleo sitting in a gourmet cat entrees box! Charlee's response is classic too.
> 
> So glad to see all the black cats/kittens appreciated today!


 
And I love those green eyes!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Lotu said:


> Any other black kittens/cats out there?


I'm a little late for Black Cat Appreciation Day, but I am currently filling out an adoption application for a very sweet black kitty I will hopefully be bringing home soon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blakeney Green said:


> I'm a little late for Black Cat Appreciation Day, but I am currently filling out an adoption application for a very sweet black kitty I will hopefully be bringing home soon.


YEA! And to that New Condo you mentioned in the Happy thread! 
you know you'll have to share some pics--Right?!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> YEA! And to that New Condo you mentioned in the Happy thread!
> you know you'll have to share some pics--Right?!


Yeah! The two things are actually directly related - I needed to find a new house before the cat could come home. 

I volunteer at the animal shelter, and the kitty is a sweet special needs boy I've bonded with over the past few months.

I will definitely post pics once he's with me!


----------

